# Anyone tried Melamine, by Dulux?



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

The rep for Dulux has called me to see why I'm not there as much anymore.

We chatted awhile and I asked if they have a product like Advance from BM. They have what they call Melamine. Waterborne / Alkyd hybrid. 

Anyone used it? Anyone give a comparison?

I'd like to spray these with a compressor driven HVLP, but so far I haven't had success with the gun and Advance. Believe I need to get a bigger needle.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

He should have brought you a gal to test. I haven't tried it. Funny name


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> He should have brought you a gal to test. I haven't tried it. Funny name


Yup...funny name.

Dulux seems to be changing around here. They are moving out of their big stores and building lots of little stores instead.


----------



## joegreco (Jun 24, 2011)

We have had very good results with the new DULUX X-PERT WATERBORNE ALKYD MELAMINE FINISH.

QUIK RECOAT TIME (WITHIN 4 HOURS)
EXCELLENT HIDING
LOW VOC
SOAP AND WATER CLEAN UP
CHIP AND ABRASION RESISTANT, EVEN WITH FREQUENT WASHING.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

joegreco said:


> We have had very good results with the new DULUX X-PERT WATERBORNE ALKYD MELAMINE FINISH.
> 
> QUIK RECOAT TIME (WITHIN 4 HOURS)
> EXCELLENT HIDING
> ...


But you work for them.
Not that there is anything wrong with that.
We used both, Advance is superior and with Waterbourne colourants.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

We work with Dulux Diamond Paint for almost 75% of our interior and exterior aluminum sidding. But never tried the melamine finish. Im not sure if It's available around here. We tried their waterbourne primer and it works very well for us.


----------



## Simone (3 mo ago)

I am a professional furniture finisher. advance seems have the higherest rating on furniture painting. But I found the Melamine from Dulux is very friendly to use (I spray, not brush on). The durobility, I can not say, because I put extra Varothane top coat for extra protection.


----------

